# push up bra activated by warmth of body!!?omg check this out!!



## sofie1507 (May 21, 2009)

Wahey and up she rises | The Sun |Woman|Health|Health

i have never seen anything like this!!! lol


----------



## claralikesguts (May 21, 2009)

my itty bitty A cups are lemming now


----------



## brokenxbeauty (May 21, 2009)

Woah! This would be interesting to try out. haha.


----------



## iadoremac (May 21, 2009)

would definately try this out and let you guys know how it goes


----------



## beautifulxface (May 22, 2009)

LOL. Wow. I've GOT to get this!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (May 22, 2009)

That could either be an awesome bra or a devastatingly embarrassing bra. I always figured us women had it lucky that we don't have the, ahem, "problem" that men do when they're aroused.... no one knows if we're horny as hell. But a push-up bra that announces to the world that you're "hot"? Hahaha could be interesting. Certainly wouldn't want to wear that to work if you have the hots for any co-workers!!!!


----------



## gildedangel (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_That could either be an awesome bra or a devastatingly embarrassing bra. I always figured us women had it lucky that we don't have the, ahem, "problem" that men do when they're aroused.... no one knows if we're horny as hell. But a push-up bra that announces to the world that you're "hot"? Hahaha could be interesting. Certainly wouldn't want to wear that to work if you have the hots for any co-workers!!!!_


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 23, 2009)

a heat activated bra?
what if it's just a hot day?
what if you're going through menopause and are having constant hot flashes? now that would be wild!


----------



## sofie1507 (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_That could either be an awesome bra or a devastatingly embarrassing bra. I always figured us women had it lucky that we don't have the, ahem, "problem" that men do when they're aroused.... no one knows if we're horny as hell. But a push-up bra that announces to the world that you're "hot"? Hahaha could be interesting. Certainly wouldn't want to wear that to work if you have the hots for any co-workers!!!!_

 

LOLLLLLL


----------



## SalescoopCaro (Jun 9, 2009)

I read a review of this recently!! The girl who bought it said that sometimes the push up was a little TOO intense when she was hot or sweaty.


----------



## joanbrent (Jun 9, 2009)

Interesting... would love to read more reviews by one who actually tried it.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 9, 2009)

Uhhh, I think that's just plain weird.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Uhhh, I think that's just plain weird._

 

i know! my thoughts exactly!


----------

